# Red Mountain Mine



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Further Progress


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I only see boxes with red X's in them.

John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Same here- red x in boxes....

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

It is the fact that your browser does not support the Data URI Scheme[/b] being used. If using MS/Internet Explorer, right-click the little red 'x' then click the "Properties.." option on the context menu, and see that the usual URL type address is not present, but data:image/jpeg;base64,/ is.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good so far, I look forward to seeing how the project progresses!


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Back from wedding. Last child married off. Great time!!!!  

Outside frame of mine complex complete.


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Almost Done!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. I guess you will not be leaving it outside all the time? Too nice for that, I think!


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Finished !!!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great job!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WK 
looks really good , are you going to leave structure out all year? 
Dennis


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Bill,
Great model! It is not the Red Mountain Mine, but rather the National Belle Mine, located in Red Mountain Town, Colorado. 
Please keep up the good work, I feel that there are not enough "large" G scale structures being built.
George


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantastic work! 

Alec


----------

